# Do Panda Garra's burrow



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

A relatively new fish to the hobby is a panda Garra, a colourful, playful, algae eater from Myanmar. I purchased a panda Garra fry two days ago and spent half the day today searching both around and in my tank trying to find the fish, which had completely disappeared from my 29 gallon. I removed plants, rocks and vacuumed the sand and was 100% certain that the Garra had climbed the glass and vacated the aquarium. Garra's are known to do this and I kicked myself for leaving a sizable opening in my tank hood. I have NO IDEA where the fish was, but he decided to show up tonight out of nowhere and while I'm very happy he's back (the bugger cost me $13), I"m at a loss as to where on earth he was for most of the day. The same thing happened yesterday, although I wasn't as vigilant in trying to find him yesterday and could have just overlooked him.

Has anyone else had this problem and is the Garra a burrower because that's the only thing I can think of at this point? I have read a lot about this fish and not a single article said anything about burrowing. Is that something that people have overlooked or am I just losing my mind and couldn't find a fish in plain sight.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

They are great fish I have never seen them dig or burrow. Yes there jumpers I have lost two that way. I'm down to one and most of the time he or she sits on a plant leaf and begs to be feed. They love blood worms and brine shrimp. They do ok on algae but as they get older they seem to eat less algae. The one I have is every bit of 4" and I had one that got close to 5" before he jumped.


----------



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks Cee Jay. I still haven't figured out where the fish goes but at least now I know it's not into the substrate.


----------

